# Your home defense choice, and why?



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

This subject comes up a lot. It is a subject that is well worth the discussion. My personal choice is my pistol. You ask why? I have kids in the house. It is hard to control all the kids and a long gun. The pistol allows me to be very compact and effective in the role it plays in my home defense. 

Now, I am not saying that a shotgun or a rifle is wrong, it is just wrong for my context. That really is the reason for this post. I hope that we can discuss this in a manor that will cause us to look at what we are doing and make sure that its right for the context we are in. Your thoughts...


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

My S&W model 36, snubby in 38sp, loaded w/critical defense. Resides in my nightstand drawer in close reach!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Harryball said:


> This subject comes up a lot. It is a subject that is well worth the discussion. My personal choice is my pistol. You ask why? I have kids in the house. It is hard to control all the kids and a long gun. The pistol allows me to be very compact and effective in the role it plays in my home defense.
> 
> Now, I am not saying that a shotgun or a rifle is wrong, it is just wrong for my context. That really is the reason for this post. I hope that we can discuss this in a manor that will cause us to look at what we are doing and make sure that its right for the context we are in. Your thoughts...


I feel the same about the handgun. if I was aware of an approaching situation, well then it might be different


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

Shotgun with a 16.5 inch barrel by the bed. Glock 40 by the chair.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Head of my bed, four-inch Smith 10-5 loaded with +P 158 grain LSWCHP. On the dresser next to the bed, my carry gun, a Smith 640, same ammo. I live alone, no worries about kids having access to my guns.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ruger SR40 in bedside safe. 18.5 barrel 12 gauge in locker in closet if I have time. No kids. But not willing to have loaded guns laying around.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

considering I have a nearly 3 year old and a nearly 5 year old....my guns are not by the chair, by my bead, under my pillow...on the table...on the counter....

Mine are up high, out of reach of little hands but with loaded mags ready for use.

We have ready to rack our LCP and my husbands Glock 21. My S&W 6 shooter is also loaded and ready to go at all times. I keep it full of lead so that it will not go through my walls so easily.

Our newest addition is the Walther P88 compact but it doesn't have a home yet so it is not on the grab list. I have a concelment clock on the way so once it get here, it will be mounted in the kitchen and loaded up with the Walther.

My husband keeps a Makarov .380 out in the shop. It is a good little pistol. Shoot well for a .380. Keeps them in the middle even at 25 yards.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

No kids in the house, just me and the wife. 

I keep my Sig P250C in a bedside commercial quality file cabinet. My Sig has a StreamLight TLR-1 on it. Great gun / light combo.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i have more loaded guns laying around the house than Obama has coverups.  

my home defense firearm just depends on what room i am in.

it's just me and 6 four-legged intruder alert systems. no kids and no neighbors within 500yds to accidentally shoot thru a wall.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Broondog said:


> i have more loaded guns laying around the house than Obama has coverups.
> 
> my home defense firearm just depends on what room i am in.
> 
> it's just me and 6 four-legged intruder alert systems. no kids and no neighbors within 500yds to accidentally shoot thru a wall.


Dogs are great early warning systems,you can actually tell by the differences in their barking of what's approaching,,, or they hear a noise outside,,or just messing with each other.
What do you think Mr. Broondog ?


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

My Bersa Thunder 380 with Crimson Trace laser grips kept in a biometric safe by my bed.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I forgot to mention that my true first line of defense is 2 70lb Lab/Something else muts who love to bark at strangers.


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Sig P220 in bedroom, Sig P220 in main room, Beretta 45ACP Storm carbine in bedroom. Oh, and a alarm-system dog.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

pic said:


> I feel the same about the handgun. if I was aware of an approaching situation, well then it might be different


Yea, If I knew where someone was coming from and had the family in place, I would use the AR, unfortunately the BGs do not notify us when and where they are coming from....


----------



## TheDC (Feb 25, 2013)

A combination of my S&W SD40 .40 and a snub-nosed EAA Windicator .357 Magnum,both with JHP +P ammo,both within arm's reach of my side of the bed.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

momtotwo said:


> considering I have a nearly 3 year old and a nearly 5 year old....my guns are not by the chair, by my bead, under my pillow...on the table...on the counter....
> 
> Mine are up high, out of reach of little hands but with loaded mags ready for use.
> 
> ...


Where do you live? Sounds momoftwo really lays down the law! Nice!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a moat around my house, with a lot of really hungry alligators in it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

guardrail said:


> Shotgun with a 16.5 inch barrel by the bed. Glock 40 by the chair.


That would be illegal. A legal shotgun must have a barrel 18 inches or longer. Specific brand/model is a matter of taste, preference, hand fit, etc. Type of weapon should depend on your situation and emergency plan. If you can barricade yourself in a room with your cell phone, a shotgun is hard to beat. A pump shotgun is pretty reliable and can carry 6+ shells in an expended magazine. But it's hard to move through the house with a shotgun although a sling helps. Will you need to move through your house? Where are your children? Who else is in the house? What is your floor plan? Is over-penetration an issue? The right kind of gun really depends almost entirely on your situation.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

guardrail said:


> Shotgun with a 16.5 inch barrel by the bed. Glock 40 by the chair.


That would be illegal. A legal shotgun must have a barrel 18 inches or longer. Specific brand/model is a matter of taste, preference, hand fit, etc. Type of weapon should depend on your situation and emergency plan. If you can barricade yourself in a room with your cell phone, a shotgun is hard to beat. A pump shotgun is pretty reliable and can carry 6+ shells in an expended magazine. But it's hard to move through the house with a shotgun although a sling helps. Will you need to move through your house? Where are your children? Who else is in the house? What is your floor plan? Is over-penetration an issue? The right kind of gun really depends almost entirely on your situation.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I depend upon a Glock 19 and 23 for homedefense and a .357 snubnose with Critical Defense for last ditch gun. If the intruder makes it through all that then I was always in over my head. I have two large cats that would purr a man to death.lol....


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

pic said:


> Dogs are great early warning systems,you can actually tell by the differences in their barking of what's approaching,,, or they hear a noise outside,,or just messing with each other.
> What do you think Mr. Broondog ?


very true. there's the "omg a leaf blew away" bark, the "neighbor dog is here" bark, the "look at those silly horses running around" bark, and the all important "moving vehicle up by the barn" bark.

nobody gets any closer than 350yds without warning.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Broondog said:


> very true. there's the "omg a leaf blew away" bark, the "neighbor dog is here" bark, the "look at those silly horses running around" bark, and the all important "moving vehicle up by the barn" bark.
> 
> nobody gets any closer than 350yds without warning.


lol, great, thanks


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm going to have to rely on my SA XD40 until I save enough to go buy a double barreled 12GA. so I can go stand on my deck and do a "biden blast" to scare the BG off.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

P30 on nightstand, 12ga under bed, 170lb Great Pyr sleeping in bedroom doorway. Wife's side has SP101 on nightstand, but we share the dog.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

:anim_lol:


XD40inAVL said:


> I'm going to have to rely on my SA XD40 until I save enough to go buy a double barreled 12GA. so I can go stand on my deck and do a "biden blast" to scare the BG off.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Some advice if someone does not own dog(s). I would not keep a gun in plain view on a nightstand if I was asleep.

Maybe even if I owned Dogs I would not keep a handgun in plain view while I am sleeping

That is only my opinion. What are my reasons to think this way??


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

pic said:


> Some advice if someone does not own dog(s). I would not keep a gun in plain view on a nightstand if I was asleep.
> 
> Maybe even if I owned Dogs I would not keep a handgun in plain view while I am sleeping
> 
> That is only my opinion. What are my reasons to think this way??


because you are a sound sleeper and don't want to supply the BG with any of your own ammo?

that stuff is expensive these days. let him bring his own!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind. For most people, if they are woken up suddenly from a sound sleep, chances are, you're going to be foggy headed, big-time.

You may feel as if you're dreaming, or you may doubt that you really heard that noise that woke you up in the first place. 

Once awake, lie there for just a few seconds, and try to clear your head. Listen for more noises if possible. Take a few deep breaths to get your heart rate back to normal. Sit up in bed, twist and plant your feet on the floor. Stand up if necessary and get your blood flowing. Try to wake up as much as you can. 

If the situation warrants, take the necessary action that you would take if you knew for sure, that you had an uninvited guest in your house. 

Bottom line........get your blood flowing and your head clear as soon as you can. Then and only then, take an appropriate course of action.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Sound advice, even for someone like me with a four-legged alarm system. (He's a fourteen-pound rat terrier, but he thinks he's a mastiff.) Excellent point.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Broondog said:


> because you are a sound sleeper and don't want to supply the BG with any of your own ammo?
> 
> that stuff is expensive these days. let him bring his own!


Excellent answer,lol. :anim_lol:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> One thing to keep in mind. For most people, if they are woken up suddenly from a sound sleep, chances are, you're going to be foggy headed, big-time.
> 
> You may feel as if you're dreaming, or you may doubt that you really heard that noise that woke you up in the first place.
> 
> ...


That happens all the time,seriously. I wake up thinking I heard a big crash or noise. Then I doubt myself if there was a loud noise that woke me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> That happens all the time,seriously. I wake up thinking I heard a big crash or noise. Then I doubt myself if there was a loud noise that woke me.


That too, happens to me. I wake up suddenly, sure that it was a unusual noise that woke me up. The trusses in our house tend to crack and pop at times when we have very cold nights. The fiberglass shower in our bathroom even snaps and pops for no apparent reason when the temps vary.

There are times when I have a debate with myself that the noise I heard was either real or one in a dream.


----------



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

When im up i carry my px4 storm sub compact loaded with hd 17+1 and an extra mag in the holster as well, it sits in my top drawer when we sleep ,my wifes 38 specials sits loaded on the top shelf in our closet right next to my weatherby pa 459 fully loaded with 5 shells on a buttstock holder along with a 25 shell holder belt that hangs just below it in the closet incase shit really hits the fan!!! Lol


----------



## ArazelEternal (Jan 14, 2013)

I own only one gun. Its a Taurus Protector Poly .357 Magnum. While awake I carry it in my belt holster. When sleeping I have it on my nightstand. I keep it loaded with Hornady Critical Defense .357 rounds. I know there are people who dont like Taurus, but Ive put 200 rounds of 357 through it. No jams, freezes, misfires, etc of any kind.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

I also have dog protection but mine is better suited as an alarm then a weapon. My carry weapon is at my side until I can get the Benelli loaded!


----------



## Newell52 (Mar 25, 2013)

1911 by the bed, 12 GA pump in the corner, various other guns throughout the house


----------



## johnme (Feb 15, 2013)

My bed side pistol is a g21 230 gr hp !


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

OLD S&W Mod. 58 >>> & 210GR. Speer gold dots...41 MAG. I have finished off.. 2 animals during hunts..... with it. DON'T TRY ME WITH IT.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

A Glock 19 or 23 followed by a .357 mag as a last ditch backup


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ArazelEternal said:


> I own only one gun. Its a Taurus Protector Poly .357 Magnum. While awake I carry it in my belt holster. When sleeping I have it on my nightstand. I keep it loaded with Hornady Critical Defense .357 rounds. I know there are people who dont like Taurus, but Ive put 200 rounds of 357 through it. No jams, freezes, misfires, etc of any kind.


I like Taurus , it can do the job, In the right situation. What is your early warning system if you are asleep.? 
DOG,GOOSE,LOL
I say that because you have your gun on the night stand in plain view ,,,I'm assuming that by you stating on your night stand. 
What is to prevent you loosing control of your firearm while you are sleeping??
Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

S&W 686 4" and M&P 9


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

S&W M&P 9mm with TLR-1s, Meprolight night sights, and Arredondo 6 round mag extension with Wolff extra power spring. The dogs usually provide enough warning for me to get the AR out of the safe(which is in the safe room). I'll take 30 rounds of 52 gr JHP over the 9mm anytime. They will put down the threat without the worry of overpenetration. It's kind of amazine that a 124 gr 9mm or 230 gr .45acp will penetrate more drywall than a light 5.56/.223 bullet. Comes down to physics though.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The AR has less penetration ?? I would have thought different. DID not know that.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Surprised me to, but a light bullet going real fast has a tendency to break up on impact with a hard object. In the test I saw, the 5.56/223 penetrated one layer of drywall, but not the second. Of course, a heavier round like a 68 or 72 grain would probably penetrate more, but they are overkill in close up situations.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

Whatever I have close that goes BANG! Choice of several handguns that I rotate beside the bed. I'll take one out and shoot it, clean it and put it away after replacing it with another. That way I keep them sighted in, cleaned and making sure that they function without issues.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

if you have never seen The Box O' Truth you might wanna check it out. those guys have a blast trying different rounds on simulated walls (amongst other things) and get some interesting results.

The Box O' Truth - The Box O' Truth

don't forget to check out the Educational Zone and the Buick O' Truth!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, nice link, like mythbusters,lol.


----------

